# what would a registered appaloosa sport horse be classified



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you know her actual pedigree?


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Then I'd go with stock.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Eclipse295 said:


> Okay in 4-H they have registered stock and registered non-stock classes.
> Would a registered Appaloosa Sport Horse be classified as stock or non-stock?
> She will be ridden in Western Pleasure, Hunters, and Dressage. then also in speed classes for fun.
> 
> this is my mare(ApSHA registration pending):



Considering the type of classes you are entering and that it is registered as an appy SPORTHORSE ( more English) I would go with NON Stock.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

western and hunter would be stock, dressage might be either or lean towards non stock.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't choose showing stock for one class and non-stock for the other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Eclipse295 said:


> I can't choose showing stock for one class and non-stock for the other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 well then you are going to have to pick one. Sounds like more stock classes for you and ask them, dressage might fall into that catagory also


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've ridden two ApSHA registered horses. They were 1/4 Percheron and 3/4 foundation Appaloosa (actually with a small sprinkling of Quarter Horse, Thoroughbred, and Arabian thrown in, but not enough to really worry about). Your horse looks like a stock horse (though of more English type) and could pass for a Quarter Horse if not colored.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My app is built very similar to this guy. Cute boy !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

She is a mare  I just realized I own 3 mares........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry I just refere to them all as guy or boy didn't mean that directly lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not call one of the executive of the 4H who's putting on the show and get the definition and ruling from that person?


----------

